# Membership fee's



## Leereed (Feb 18, 2014)

Our new fees are out gone from Â£960 last year to Â£1125 this year.anyone else's fees had a sharp rise?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2014)

You really don't want to know what we have to pay. It went up by Â£50 too. Its the price we have to pay for being in the Shires and competing with other well known clubs. We are actually cheaper than several comparable courses that aren't such household names


----------



## London mike 61 (Feb 18, 2014)

Leereed said:



			Our new fees are out gone from Â£960 last year to Â£1125 this year.anyone else's fees had a sharp rise?
		
Click to expand...

I rang up a local 9 hole course that I am thinking of using on a regular basis when I only have a couple of hours to spare , and they do a season ticket for a 5 or 7 day fee . They havent got this years prices yet but it was Â£525 and Â£595 respectively. I thought that was dear just for a nine hole course, although to be fair it has two nine holes but one of them is just a pitch and putt .


----------



## Leereed (Feb 18, 2014)

Our members are going mad about the price.we are only about 10 miles from a lot of very good course's in north leeds.the question is how much is the course worth Â£1125!!!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 18, 2014)

Leereed said:



			Our members are going mad about the price.we are only about 10 miles from a lot of very good course's in north leeds.the question is how much is the course worth Â£1125!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Only a member can answer that one.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 18, 2014)

Leereed said:



			Our members are going mad about the price.we are only about 10 miles from a lot of very good course's in north leeds.the question is how much is the course worth Â£1125!!!!
		
Click to expand...

They have a decision to make then.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Feb 18, 2014)

That's a big increase at a time when member retention is an important issue for golf clubs.


----------



## JCW (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine at Parkstone here in Poole Dorset is Â£1405 plus a Â£95 lev for extra course and car park work , course is fantastic , worth the money , yes I say so , cant wait to get out playing more this year


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 18, 2014)

Leereed said:



			Our new fees are out gone from Â£960 last year to Â£1125 this year.anyone else's fees had a sharp rise?
		
Click to expand...

Which course are you at? I play at Wike, nice course but certainly not Â£875 in my eyes. Like you, with Moortown on my doorstep at Â£2000 Â£875 seems like a bargain. 

I was a student last year so I have gone from Â£300 to Â£900 but I think the club has gone up form Â£825


----------



## Leereed (Feb 18, 2014)

Oulton hall.and it's only 50% of what they wanted to charge.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 18, 2014)

really? they wanted to double that? I have played it half a dozen times, nice course and 27 holes + nike academy but Moor Allerton over the road from me is also 27 holes and for me is slightly the better course and they are about what you are paying now.


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 18, 2014)

Ours went up by Â£13 as SGU fees are now charged separately rather than being included; however, DDs are now in house rather than through Fairway Credit so I actually save a few quid.
For the coming season I am Â£449 for my off peak membership, can play 7 days a week.  I must tee off before 4 mon - fri and can't play until 3 at the weekend.


----------



## Leereed (Feb 18, 2014)

Â£960 to Â£1125 but wanted to charge Â£1290.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 18, 2014)

Leereed said:



			Â£960 to Â£1125 but wanted to charge Â£1290.
		
Click to expand...

oh I see right I thought you meant they wanted to go above Â£2000 

I guess what you are paying now is about right considering the location and quality of the course but still hard to justify such a leap in one year.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 18, 2014)

to the best of my knowledge ours have stay the same, full membership s Â£799.


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2014)

Ours are around Â£1,300, but having only been closed once this year, I don't think it is bad value. Certainly compared to a lot of local courses which have been closed for a lot of this year, or when open just a swamp.


----------



## Leereed (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry for not been clear on the 50% thing.there is 16 in our group,some only play sat or sun.but 8 of us play every sat sun unless course shut.yet to be shut.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 18, 2014)

JCW said:



			Mine at Parkstone here in Poole Dorset is Â£1405 plus a Â£95 lev for extra course and car park work , course is fantastic , worth the money , yes I say so , cant wait to get out playing more this year
		
Click to expand...



What? no EYG or EYF?


----------



## hamshanker (Feb 18, 2014)

Ours have come down slightly this year from Â£750 to Â£675 :cheers:


----------



## Leereed (Feb 18, 2014)

My sound daft but what does eyg and eyg stand for?


----------



## JCW (Feb 18, 2014)

rosecott said:



			What? no EYG or EYF?
		
Click to expand...

Some on here moaned about it , rather sad I say so I keep them guessing as to when I use it ...............more important things in life mate then worrying how others sign off on their post don't you think , those that know me know that I don't worry about what others think , I am not here to please them just because they moan, I like to play golf with them :thup:.just for you ........................EYG


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 18, 2014)

Our AGM is this Friday so the fees will be set then, normally they go up by Â£10 each year so I'm expecting ours to be around Â£280 for full membership.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 18, 2014)

JCW said:



			Some on here moaned about it , rather sad I say so I keep them guessing as to when I use it ...............more important things in life mate then worrying how others sign off on their post don't you think , those that know me know that I don't worry about what others think , I am not here to please them just because they moan, I like to play golf with them :thup:.just for you ........................EYG 

Click to expand...

Keep up the good work - but I'll be watching!


----------



## Leereed (Feb 18, 2014)

JCW said:



			Some on here moaned about it , rather sad I say so I keep them guessing as to when I use it ...............more important things in life mate then worrying how others sign off on their post don't you think , those that know me know that I don't worry about what others think , I am not here to please them just because they moan, I like to play golf with them :thup:.just for you ........................EYG 

Click to expand...

Cheers pal.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 18, 2014)

Just had a letter saying that my De Vere Club membership will be going up from Â£325 to Â£375 per year when I have to renew in December but they are saying that this will include what I think will be a leisure club membership as well which I'm not interested in. This will get me 100 points which is more than enough for me as work and family commitments mean I only get to play around 18 - 20 times a year. Certainly won't be renewing when it's due and will be chatting to some of my local clubs to see if they will do a flexible membership.


----------



## Leereed (Feb 18, 2014)

Me a full 7 day member and not on the points one.as I would use 100 points in about 6 weeks..at our place it's 12 points per round with 11day booking window.we have 28 days I think.in the summer with 11 day window you would never get a game.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Feb 18, 2014)

Very lucky up here full seven day membership is 410 the year, my dad's down in maidenhead nearly three times that!


----------



## beggsy (Feb 18, 2014)

You pay that because as members they don't want you there they are more interested in mr money who stays and plays or the big company golf days simple as that


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 18, 2014)

beggsy said:



			You pay that because as members they don't want you there they are more interested in mr money who stays and plays or the big company golf days simple as that
		
Click to expand...

I was going to mention your course beggsy as a more reasonably priced alternative in the area but as yet I am still to play it


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 18, 2014)

TeeItHigh said:



			Very lucky up here full seven day membership is 410 the year, my dad's down in maidenhead nearly three times that!

Click to expand...

Yeah my Dad has a cracking course for under Â£500 brilliant greens, undulating fairways, huge ravine in play on 4 or 5 holes. He always remarks on what I have to pay but it's by far the cheapest in North Leeds so needs must


----------



## beggsy (Feb 18, 2014)

Our fees have remained the same this year the board are speaking about putting new drainage systems in place as it does get wet ours is a tight course where shot placement is key a tough test for scratch and higher handicap players 

G_mulligan your more than welcome when the weather improves


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 18, 2014)

beggsy said:



			Our fees have remained the same this year the board are speaking about putting new drainage systems in place as it does get wet ours is a tight course where shot placement is key a tough test for scratch and higher handicap players 

G_mulligan your more than welcome when the weather improves
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan, I played with you and a few of the guys from Yorkshire proboards round willow valley a few years back. I won the golden turkey and nearest the pin which pretty much sums up my game at times


----------



## Wedge1960 (Feb 18, 2014)

The only course of action really is to vote with your feet, as any club that is run on a committee basis will never resort to fee reduction even if it means that it may cease to exist.


----------



## Leereed (Feb 18, 2014)

A shame but think you correct.about wanting company golf days and hotel guests


----------



## beggsy (Feb 18, 2014)

Leereed I know that as fact the only reason they do still have members like yourself is when devere took over the golf club it was part of the deal they couldn't get rid of members but by increasing the fees like they are it's a good way of getting rid


----------



## beggsy (Feb 18, 2014)

I 99.9% certain if you and a handful of mates were to join south leeds together you would get a very very very good deal


----------



## Leereed (Feb 18, 2014)

beggsy said:



			I 99.9% certain if you and a handful of mates were to join south leeds together you would get a very very very good deal
		
Click to expand...

There would be 16 of us.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 18, 2014)

Â£ 1000 is Â£2.70p per day based on 365 days a year so golf membership is related to how much you play the less you play the more expensive each round costs. so if you play once a week each round will cost Â£19.20 .      The costs to each club is rising every day so a rise of Â£100 is Â£1.90 a week for membership .          Where can you play any other sport for all daylight hours 364 days a year (I left out Christmas day )  for just over Â£20 a week .                 When you see the annual bill it looks big but just look what you get , usually you get what you pay for  so top clubs cost top money unless they are in the middle of nowhere.     My club Grange Park in St Helens is Â£1050 and is top class and is holding the Lancashire Am this year.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 18, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Â£ 1000 is Â£2.70p per day based on 365 days a year so golf membership is related to how much you play the less you play the more expensive each round costs. so if you play once a week each round will cost Â£19.20 .      The costs to each club is rising every day so a rise of Â£100 is Â£1.90 a week for membership .          Where can you play any other sport for all daylight hours 364 days a year (I left out Christmas day )  for just over Â£20 a week .                 When you see the annual bill it looks big but just look what you get , usually you get what you pay for  so top clubs cost top money unless they are in the middle of nowhere.     My club Grange Park in St Helens is Â£1050 and is top class and is holding the Lancashire Am this year.
		
Click to expand...

Whats the competition fixtures like at Grange?

Are they every week and is there many midweek comps?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 18, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			Which course are you at? I play at Wike, nice course but certainly not Â£875 in my eyes. Like you, with Moortown on my doorstep at Â£2000 Â£875 seems like a bargain. 

I was a student last year so I have gone from Â£300 to Â£900 but I think the club has gone up form Â£825
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mulligan. I am a member at Moor allerton.  They do price discounts on membership up to the age of 32ish so at the minute I pay 895 which I think is great value.  It's one of the main reasons I joined.  Basically the same price as other courses but 27 holes.


----------



## beggsy (Feb 18, 2014)

South leeds has 3 comps everyweek Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday with the odd Friday comp thrown in aswel so 4 some weeks


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 18, 2014)

Comps are on Saturday , Midweek comps every other week , 9 hole on wed after four pm . Ladies day Tues ,Sunday is deserted get the course to yourself family day in St Helens . I have been here 4 years and its quality.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 19, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Mulligan. I am a member at Moor allerton.  They do price discounts on membership up to the age of 32ish so at the minute I pay 895 which I think is great value.  It's one of the main reasons I joined.  Basically the same price as other courses but 27 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I know Marshal your captain very well and had considered joining. I turn 32 in March so don't know if I would qualify but I may check next time I am down that way. I start my tee sponsorship there in march so watch out for all my promo stuff going up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 19, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Comps are on Saturday , Midweek comps every other week , 9 hole on wed after four pm . Ladies day Tues ,Sunday is deserted get the course to yourself family day in St Helens . I have been here 4 years and its quality.
		
Click to expand...

It loooks a cracker tbh, they still got the joining fee?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 19, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			Really? I know Marshal your captain very well and had considered joining. I turn 32 in March so don't know if I would qualify but I may check next time I am down that way. I start my tee sponsorship there in march so watch out for all my promo stuff going up in the next couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Nice which hole have you chosen?  I am not sure how it works when your age crosses over.  I will cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 19, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Nice which hole have you chosen?  I am not sure how it works when your age crosses over.  I will cross that bridge when I come to it.
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting to hear back as to which are available but I have asked for one on the 10th to 27th. Any suggestions as to good holes to take? half way house, bottle necks with short waits on the tee might be good. Or just after a tough hole when people are blaming their poor mental game for the 8 they just posted would be good


----------



## Captainron (Feb 19, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			really? they wanted to double that? I have played it half a dozen times, nice course and 27 holes + nike academy but Moor Allerton over the road from me is also 27 holes and for me is slightly the better course and they are about what you are paying now.
		
Click to expand...

Sand Moor is around Â£1200 per year and has the best social scene of the 3 in North Leeds. I used to be a member at Wike back in the day and I know that they have done loads of work to the course but it's not a patch on the others around it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 19, 2014)

How much golf you play is an obvious factor.

Â£2000 membership playing 5 times a week is Â£8 a round.
Â£500 membership playing 5 times a year is Â£ 100 a round.


----------



## DCB (Feb 19, 2014)

For those who are unhappy over the increases, have you asked why such an increase is being suggested ? It's not usually a figure that's pluced out of thin air, there is reason behind it.


----------



## SteveBonners (Feb 19, 2014)

Our membership fees are due on the 1st April, so the notice should fall through my letterbox or be mentioned around the club very soon. The course is part of the Crown Golf group and last year had an annual fee of Â£1122.

Like many parts of the South East there is an overcapacity of golf courses in Essex. Indeed another course close to me closes at the end of next week for building development. It is clear that my own club like others is struggling for members and as a  proprietary club has suffered badly over the recent period of bad weather.

There was no increase in fees last year which reflected the economic situation. I therefore would expect them to be forced to recover some of this in 2014. They have introduced a new flexible scheme in addition to the 7/5 day memberships and it will be interesting to see if the increase will see some of the more casual members move to that scheme, which in the short term might reduce income.

As to value, of course it depends on how often you play. Compared to watching 90 minutes of premiership football it appears excellent value but I am sure with many clubs feeling financial pressures it will be a fine balancing act between the short term temptation of higher fees  v the long term retention of membership.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2014)

Always baffles me why clubs don't make sure memberships are always due for renewal in the summer when people are playing lots and will be more inclined to renew.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 19, 2014)

DCB said:



			For those who are unhappy over the increases, have you asked why such an increase is being suggested ? It's not usually a figure that's pluced out of thin air, there is reason behind it.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is because of Dr Vere adding the "Country Club" membership which I'm not interested in. Joined last year for Â£275 and renewed this year at Â£325. Certainly won't be renewing next year for Â£375. Especially as they have sold off 3 off their courses. I loved it when I joined because it was so flexible and that suited me. Plus I could treat the other half to spa treatments with the points.


----------



## Brian_C (Feb 19, 2014)

Iâ€™ve got two clubs on my doorstep, one is a private club (no practice facilities, great course, good clientel/clubhouse) for Â£945, and one is a council run course (great practice facilities, course is decent but not as good as the private one, clubhouse not as good) Â£425.  Decisions decisions...  Oh and I don't work Friday's, which is Ladies day at the private club, so on my day off I'm limited to getting a round.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 19, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			Just waiting to hear back as to which are available but I have asked for one on the 10th to 27th. Any suggestions as to good holes to take? half way house, bottle necks with short waits on the tee might be good. Or just after a tough hole when people are blaming their poor mental game for the 8 they just posted would be good 

Click to expand...

If I remember rightly the ones featured on sky sports for the europro tour were the par 3 13th par 5 14th par 3 24th and the par 5 27th.  So all these are good bets.  We are pretty fortunate that it generally flows pretty well but I would say that most of the wait is on the first hole of each 9 so the 10th and 19th would make good choices too.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 19, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Always baffles me why clubs don't make sure memberships are always due for renewal in the summer when people are playing lots and will be more inclined to renew.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment! I'd push it back a month to the end of April start of May, as more often than not the weather will have perked up a bit, the course won't have been closed recently and everyone can still remember Augusta!


----------



## Slab (Feb 19, 2014)

Had a points membership last year & all costs going up so have decided to go nomadic this year and cherry pick the local courses/best deals


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 19, 2014)

Ours stayed the same â‚¬800 , alot more better known clubs around a good bit dearer, they have been queing up to play in opens in our place as theres has been closed alot .. value for money takes alot of guises


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 19, 2014)

Our fees are Â£155 for club membership plus Â£20 for my locker - plus links fees which are Â£450 - they've got an offer that if you pay by end of February then it's Â£20 off.

So I've just paid out Â£1200 for me and the missus.

I could probably get a better deal elsewhere but with an Open Qualifying course and a fun shorter links available to me within a couple of minutes walk (first tee of the medal is 350 yards from my front door) I've no inclination to get in the car to travel for a bounce game - plenty travel to be done on my schedule of opens this year though.


----------



## Chris1980 (Feb 19, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Â£ 1000 is Â£2.70p per day based on 365 days a year so golf membership is related to how much you play the less you play the more expensive each round costs. so if you play once a week each round will cost Â£19.20 .      The costs to each club is rising every day so a rise of Â£100 is Â£1.90 a week for membership .          Where can you play any other sport for all daylight hours 364 days a year (I left out Christmas day )  for just over Â£20 a week .                 When you see the annual bill it looks big but just look what you get , usually you get what you pay for  so top clubs cost top money unless they are in the middle of nowhere.     My club Grange Park in St Helens is Â£1050 and is top class and is holding the Lancashire Am this year.
		
Click to expand...

Great way of putting it!


----------



## bozza (Feb 19, 2014)

Mines gone up Â£575 this year!


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 19, 2014)

Still a colt member at our club so pay a very low amount for a 7 day membership. Played at Felixstowe Ferry yesterday, recently entered into the top 100 in England, membership there was Â£200 a year CHEAPER than our place......which is a very very very long way from the top 100 in England. Think I might have to move to Suffolk.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 19, 2014)

I think my subs went up by a tenner this year.

I pay monthly with Fairway Credit, so I've not really noticed the increase.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2014)

bozza said:



			Mines gone up Â£575 this year!
		
Click to expand...

I am assuming that is not the increase year on year for a normal standard membership?


----------



## Scrindle (Feb 19, 2014)

Mine are Â£750 a year.  A club I am looking to join has an age concession for my age group though (25-27) which will see me paying about Â£400 a year for about 18 months then up to a grand or so.


----------



## drs1878 (Feb 19, 2014)

Mine stayed the same.........


----------



## bunkered (Feb 19, 2014)

Under Â£500 for one of the best courses in Scotland.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 19, 2014)

...are an awful lot when you have only played a handful of times since the start of the new membership year (1st Nov) 

But play or not - the cost stays the same.


----------



## bozza (Feb 19, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I am assuming that is not the increase year on year for a normal standard membership?
		
Click to expand...

Haha nah, I won a free membership for a year in our presentation night and it runs out at the end of March. 

Ours have actually stayed the same at Â£575 which surprised me.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 19, 2014)

Our membership year runs October to September, annual subs this year 1125, proposal submitted for next year to increase to 1150. 

Two quality courses, hasn't closed once this winter. 

Worth every penny IMO


----------



## Wayman (Feb 19, 2014)

bozza said:



			Haha nah, I won a free membership for a year in our presentation night and it runs out at the end of March. 

Ours have actually stayed the same at Â£575 which surprised me.
		
Click to expand...

Are you rejoining bozza or moving?


----------



## the hammer (Feb 19, 2014)

I pay Â£845 for full membership, gone up Â£20,Great course,I don't think theres many better in the locality, Got a great greenkeeper and the club is backing him. They are midway through a Â£300k irrigation upgrade, extension on clubhouse, new bunkers and paths etc.

Put it up Â£200 for me, Love it.

But you cant change your shoes in the car park


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Feb 19, 2014)

pegged at Â£490 full member 3rd year running


----------



## bozza (Feb 19, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Are you rejoining bozza or moving?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely staying, course is getting better and plenty of money being spent. 

Only slight downside is the membership if full with about 730 members it can be hard to get a tee time sometimes.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 19, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...are an awful lot when you have only played a handful of times since the start of the new membership year (1st Nov) 

But play or not - the cost stays the same.
		
Click to expand...

I've always thought it would make more sense to have fees due in summer when people are out playing more. Still, what do I know


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 20, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I've always thought it would make more sense to have fees due in summer when people are out playing more. Still, what do I know
		
Click to expand...

Hey, you've just copied just about word for word what I said in post #51!  Don't go copying my genius thinking and passing it off as your own work, and if I ever see you slagging off the Daily Mail and dress codes then you will be hearing from my lawyers!


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 20, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I've always thought it would make more sense to have fees due in summer when people are out playing more. Still, what do I know
		
Click to expand...

Probably because memberships are a huge part of the budget used by the club during the year, and the summer months are also usually when the most money gets spent on the course. So having all your membership in at the start of the big spending (ours are due in April) is much easier to budget for.  Of course it will ultimately depend on historically when your fees are due, as changing your cycle by about 6 months can cripple a club if they don't have cash reserves. I remember when ours changed from Dec to Apr it was a tough time for the club and the members too !


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2014)

Gone up 17 quid for the 5 day Membership to Â£574

Still costing around a Fiver a round...


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 20, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Probably because memberships are a huge part of the budget used by the club during the year, and the summer months are also usually when the most money gets spent on the course. So having all your membership in at the start of the big spending (ours are due in April) is much easier to budget for.  Of course it will ultimately depend on historically when your fees are due, as changing your cycle by about 6 months can cripple a club if they don't have cash reserves. I remember when ours changed from Dec to Apr it was a tough time for the club and the members too !
		
Click to expand...

moving it one month away each year for 3-4 years could be a solution, or maybe give the members a choice between that or paying a 3-4 month fee from january to april and then pay their full fees for the year.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2014)

Just received '_the dreaded letter_' this morning.

Its starts by announcing that its the clubs 125th anniversary and then underlines how well we've done during all the dreadful weather, which we have to be fair, and is down to the drainage work we completed in recent years and is still ongoing.  It then announces that we are taking delivery of 4 new Torro Mowers, an extra Greens Iron and a Bunker Rake (not the manual hand held one :smirk: )  It goes further then stating that we need and are having a new roof on the South side of the clubhouse and solar panels being installed at a cost of 52k but this will save us Â£4k per year.  It then informs us about the European Courts ruling on VAT and states we should have a refund which is being handled through KPMG of around Â£50k in 2015.  There's some stuff about the pro having a new website and then states we are only 15 members short of our full 650 membership and that the gentlemen's membership is increasing but the ladies is declining.  It then goes further to say we will be spending on average Â£20k more each year on machinery to meet the expectations of the members and..........................................then....................................it says in the last paragraph.............................. my membership has increased Â£50 to Â£1030.00 which with my locker, EGU Fee's and Bar levy, means Â£1168.50 in the next few weeks.

With everything we are spending on machinery to look after the course and if the course clearly displays those improvements, then a Â£1 p/week increase I can live with.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 4, 2014)

799 at my place but I wont be renewing this year, most likely joining a club whos fees are currently 1100.. so quite a big increase..


----------



## matts1984 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mine stayed the same. Lucky to get the reduced fee for being under 30


----------



## andrew_mac (Mar 4, 2014)

Ours are up from from Â£672 to Â£690.  Those of us baded in Scotland do get a much better deal when it comes to our subs.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 4, 2014)

I paid Â£599 for full membership..... negotiated down from Â£850


----------



## JCW (Mar 4, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Keep up the good work - but I'll be watching!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry EYG is Enjoy your Golf ..............I do when I get a chance to play


----------



## JCW (Mar 4, 2014)

Leereed said:



			Cheers pal.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry , belated reply ,  EYG is enjoy your golf


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 4, 2014)

Worth the increase imo , as the drainage work has kept the course open most of the time, unlike Hearsall down the road ,which has been open 4 days this year up til last weekend. 



Fish said:



			Just received '_the dreaded letter_' this morning.

Its starts by announcing that its the clubs 125th anniversary and then underlines how well we've done during all the dreadful weather, which we have to be fair, and is down to the drainage work we completed in recent years and is still ongoing.  It then announces that we are taking delivery of 4 new Torro Mowers, an extra Greens Iron and a Bunker Rake (not the manual hand held one :smirk: )  It goes further then stating that we need and are having a new roof on the South side of the clubhouse and solar panels being installed at a cost of 52k but this will save us Â£4k per year.  It then informs us about the European Courts ruling on VAT and states we should have a refund which is being handled through KPMG of around Â£50k in 2015.  There's some stuff about the pro having a new website and then states we are only 15 members short of our full 650 membership and that the gentlemen's membership is increasing but the ladies is declining.  It then goes further to say we will be spending on average Â£20k more each year on machinery to meet the expectations of the members and..........................................then....................................it says in the last paragraph.............................. my membership has increased Â£50 to Â£1030.00 which with my locker, EGU Fee's and Bar levy, means Â£1168.50 in the next few weeks.

With everything we are spending on machinery to look after the course and if the course clearly displays those improvements, then a Â£1 p/week increase I can live with.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			Worth the increase imo , as the drainage work has kept the course open most of the time, unlike Hearsall down the road ,which has been open 4 days this year up til last weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, even Nuneaton has been closed so many times not to mention Finham (Coventry) who have been closed complete weekends when we have been open. Maybe this is why we reduced our joining fee from Â£500 to Â£125 for a couple of months, to entice new members, I'm aware we've had a few from Hearsall.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Â£600 per year, Â£50 direct to Club by DD, none of this credit arrangement nonsense via third party who take a tasty slice for themselves.

More clubs should offer this as it would give them a steady cash flow throughout the year as well as the money upfront by those who prefer to pay it that way.

Bacs software can be bought from a Bacs accredited company like Bottomline for a few Â£k which would be far cheaper than using a third party credit company


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 4, 2014)

Leereed said:



			Our new fees are out gone from Â£960 last year to Â£1125 this year.anyone else's fees had a sharp rise?
		
Click to expand...

It is a sharp rise,that amount. I pay about Â£550 all-in for best muni/club in Chorley..Members very friendly..This is 7 day..Club very well run......Just to put another spin on it...How many people chop and change drivers,putters etc..paying Â£200 or so for one club and then getting all the other latest fashion accessories..Point being,if you are happy with the club,facillities and membership,maybe it is a price worth paying.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 4, 2014)

We pay Â£875 a year at the moment and have no idea if fees are going up. Im not renewing straight away as im away for two weeks in may and three weeks in june. If prices go up i may move to braintree gc.


----------



## bignev (Mar 4, 2014)

hi Teeithigh
Which course in Morayshire do you play.
Ive played a couple up there years ago and they were great. played Nairn and Forres and one other thats slipped my mindis there one called dunbar?


----------



## Dodger (Mar 4, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Â£600 per year, Â£50 direct to Club by DD, none of this credit arrangement nonsense via third party who take a tasty slice for themselves.

More clubs should offer this as it would give them a steady cash flow throughout the year as well as the money upfront by those who prefer to pay it that way.

*Bacs software can be bought from a Bacs accredited company like Bottomline for a few Â£k which would be far cheaper than using a third party credit company*

Click to expand...

Cheaper for who?


----------



## Hendy (Mar 4, 2014)

Got a wee deal in my club this year. 365 can't be bad to that


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Â£600 per year, Â£50 direct to Club by DD, none of this credit arrangement nonsense via third party who take a tasty slice for themselves.

More clubs should offer this as it would give them a steady cash flow throughout the year as well as the money upfront by those who prefer to pay it that way.

Bacs software can be bought from a Bacs accredited company like Bottomline for a few Â£k which would be far cheaper than using a third party credit company
		
Click to expand...

The biggest difference is the clubs with a DD or SO scheme get whatever is paid in each month and members are effectively a year in advance, those offering a credit facility give the club a full fee for everyone and the member gets to pay up his arrears.

Totally different schemes, not all clubs allow members to be in arrears.


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2014)

Valentino said:



			The biggest difference is the clubs with a DD or SO scheme get whatever is paid in each month and members are effectively a year in advance, those offering a credit facility give the club a full fee for everyone and the member gets to pay up his arrears.

Totally different schemes, not all clubs allow members to be in arrears.
		
Click to expand...

We can pay by DD direct to the club but you pay Â£200 1st and then the balance over 10 months meaning we are never in arrears.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Cheaper for who?
		
Click to expand...

Cheaper for the club which should mean cheaper for the members......


----------



## Dodger (Mar 5, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Cheaper for the club which should mean cheaper for the members......
		
Click to expand...

In what way would it be cheaper for the club?


----------



## mab (Mar 5, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I paid Â£599 for full membership..... negotiated down from Â£850
		
Click to expand...

Er... how does that work?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 5, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Â£600 per year, Â£50 direct to Club by DD, none of this credit arrangement nonsense via third party who take a tasty slice for themselves.

More clubs should offer this as it would give them a steady cash flow throughout the year as well as the money upfront by those who prefer to pay it that way.

Bacs software can be bought from a Bacs accredited company like Bottomline for a few Â£k which would be far cheaper than using a third party credit company
		
Click to expand...

You clearly don't know how it works then if you think its better for the club.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dodger said:



			In what way would it be cheaper for the club?
		
Click to expand...

No fee foroffering the service


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You clearly don't know how it works then if you think its better for the club.
		
Click to expand...

Previous experience, as the loan company not only charged a % rate to the members but also a % to the club.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2014)

bignev said:



			hi Teeithigh
Which course in Morayshire do you play.
Ive played a couple up there years ago and they were great. played Nairn and Forres and one other thats slipped my mindis there one called dunbar?
		
Click to expand...

You are thinking of Nairn Dunbar the other side of town from my home course Nairn.

I'm also a country member at Moray which is just over Â£200.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 5, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			No fee foroffering the service
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how your club does it but using an external company does not cost us a penny, not one.

It costs the member in the same way as it does if they take finance with any company.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Not sure how your club does it but using an external company does not cost us a penny, not one.

It costs the member in the same way as it does if they take finance with any company.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.  How does the finance company then pay the golf club?  In full or by installments?


----------



## Dodger (Mar 5, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Interesting.  How does the finance company then pay the golf club?  In full or by installments?
		
Click to expand...

In full.I am not aware of a company that charge the club.Certainly Premium Credit don't.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dodger said:



			In full.I am not aware of a company that charge the club.Certainly Premium Credit don't.
		
Click to expand...

Therefore the credit company own the membership until the member has paid in full, in which it will be time to renew again?


----------



## Dodger (Mar 5, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Therefore the credit company own the membership until the member has paid in full, in which it will be time to renew again?
		
Click to expand...

If the member faults then the club have to pay back the portion.Luckily none at my club tend to default but if they did it would be no different to if they faulted on with 2 x months of Â£40 to go of a Â£480 12 monthly paid subscription.....the club would have to pay back the same to Prem Credit as they would not get from the member if he paid DD to the club direct. Direct tho would cost the club in bank charges which of course would need to be built into the overall price of the subscription.


----------



## cookelad (Mar 6, 2014)

Just had "The Email" Â£35 increase this year so that's just short of a 3% increase, I can handle that, just under Â£3/month!


----------



## Scooby999 (Mar 6, 2014)

Had letter this week, just shy of Â£700 for Tenby Golf Club in Westest Wales. Great course and has been open all year, few holes out of play over the past month because of water but pretty much 365 days per year of pure links golf .


----------

